# Filmon!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Is anyone having problems with filmon? For the past 2 days, since the new version updated, it has been constantly crashing! It's the same with both the minix and laptop. 
I've also heard that filmon is removing its service from outside of the UK and Ireland.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Filmon is still perfect on my ipad .


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

We use the minix android and have problems with film on. Watching bbc news and after a while it freezes. so quickly switch to itv then back to bbc have to keep doing that ARGHHH. Do not know what the answer is.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Filmon have changed their streaming protocol and this has affected all the addons that deliver it, like ExpatTV, Notfilmon and F.T.V. It has not affected watching through laptops and iPads. The "devs" are working on a fix apparently.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Well whoever the DEV's are, I hope that they can fix it.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

My iPad is fine but Dave tried it through the lap top yesterday and that was buffering also! I have put version 91 on this morning and it has been running fine since 7am.....I'm not holding my breath however!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Running OK here on smart TV (LG, probably Android) and laptop (Linux Mint) simultaneously.

No BBC1 on tablet (Android) although others and bikini babes can still strut their stuff!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

expatme said:


> Well whoever the DEV's are, I hope that they can fix it.:fingerscrossed:


There's a great deal of comment and reaction on all the forums where the developers discuss what they are doing. On XBMCHub there are so many posts from all over the place asking the same questions. I understand that, with the changes that Filmon have made, all the XBMC addons are affected whilst people watching from their website or via their own Filmon app are not. My iPad and computer are streaming Filmon without a problem, but my Android box keeps going back to the programme guide every ten minutes or so. Ironically all the other channels I get (Sky Sports and BT Sports, and some Sky movie channels are unaffected, and seem to be running better than ever).

There is much discussion and lots of moaning. Someone posted this:

_FilmOn have changed their streaming to HLS, and restricted UK TV to UK residents or through UK VPN.

New FilmOn Player settings

Dear customer, welcome to our new HLS streams, developed to try and provide you with the best possible experience. Enjoy! You can revert to the standard Flash streams from"

https://www.filmon.com/tv/bbc-one_

If that is true, then a good VPN will be the only way forward. I have not been able to ascertain whether this will resolve the problem on Android boxes. Most people on the forums are just crossing their fingers and hoping that this is a Filmon glitch which will be ironed out.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

ok no idea what you guys are talking about probably because im not out there yet but I was going to buy a box available here in the uk and Cyprus, I think it works from the net, apparently it makes most of the freeview channels watchable there.
cheers


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> ok no idea what you guys are talking about probably because im not out there yet but I was going to buy a box available here in the uk and Cyprus, I think it works from the net, apparently it makes most of the freeview channels watchable there.
> cheers


You might want to pause on this idea, as your box will - inevitably - use a Filmon feed, which currently does not work reliably. Any box you might buy, you will be able to buy here once the dust has settled.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

To bring matters up to date, after persuading NTV to let me have a 24 hour trial, I decided to subscribe to their service for a month. It took only half an hour or so to choose the channels we wanted, and link them to our EPG. Very impressed with the ease of set-up, and the quality of the pictures. Last night every channel we looked at was rock-solid, and the joy of having all the Sky and BT Sports channels (without the constant search of finding a reasonable quality stream to watch a match) is considerable.

In many respects there are too many channels on offer, and so we shall cull some of the channels over the next few days. There is an XBMC addon (free) and once you have downloaded it, NTV will play on any Android box. The cost is €14,50 for thirty days (non-recurring) and you get instant access.

If you want to check out whether this option is for you (and to make sure it works with your broadband speed) you can "persuade" NTV to give you a free 24 hour trial. All I did was go to their website (NTV) and click on the Live Chat button. I "spoke" to one of their operatives and he told me there were no trials available at the moment. I told him that was a pity as, with the Filmon debacle, there were many people in Cyprus who might use their service. A couple of minutes later I was given the trial, and - after playing with it for hours - we decided it was the right thing for us.

Occasionally they withdraw a couple of channels for maintenance, and once they lost all their channels for a few days because there was a fire at their local power station. Their response was to give all their subscribers a fortnight's access for free.

I didn't want to have to pay for TV access here, but in suppose it's only just under fifty cents a day. Payment is through their website, and only by debit and credit card. A chum of mine who has subscribed for over a year tells me there is no problem with payment. One thing which caused me to raise my eyebrows was that, although €14.50 for thirty days, this is paid to them in Turkish Lira. I understand they have servers all over the world, but the servers for this country are in the occupied territories. Whatever the morality of that, at least they are unlikely to succumb to international pressure.

If anyone would like further information, or an idiots' guide to setting the service up (from the idiot who has managed to set things up successfully), please get in touch by PM or email if you have my email address.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Paying to watch TV seems to be a very dramatic solution, particularly in the light of what will inevitably be a temporary problem.

Not happening in this house!

Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Crossed fingers... Our film on worked watching the news thei early morning with no hiccups on both BBC and ITV. Anyone else?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Paying to watch TV seems to be a very dramatic solution, particularly in the light of what will inevitably be a temporary problem.
> 
> Not happening in this house!
> 
> Pete


Horses for courses, Pete. I would have said the same thing a few days or weeks ago. But heading into the rugby season, with the only decent rugby on Sky and BT (before the Six Nations on the BBC), I wanted to secure the best seat in the house. The rest of the stuff is "extra". Friends in the UK pay £145.50 for a licence and then some enormous amount for Sky. I'll resent every cent until the time the referee blows his whistle.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Horses for courses, Pete. I would have said the same thing a few days or weeks ago. But heading into the rugby season, with the only decent rugby on Sky and BT (before the Six Nations on the BBC), I wanted to secure the best seat in the house. The rest of the stuff is "extra". Friends in the UK pay £145.50 for a licence and then some enormous amount for Sky. I'll resent every cent until the time the referee blows his whistle.


Dave and I are also having a nervous breakdown about the Rugby! We can live without most of the rubbish on TV, but we have to have our Rugby fix!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Dave and I are also having a nervous breakdown about the Rugby! We can live without most of the rubbish on TV, but we have to have our Rugby fix!


Looking forward to New Zealand v Argentina, and Australia v South Africa this Saturday in HD.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Looking forward to New Zealand v Argentina, and Australia v South Africa this Saturday in HD.


For goodness sake, Man! If you're gonna invite them over do it. Don't make them beg!!!









P


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> For goodness sake, Man! If you're gonna invite them over do it. Don't make them beg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete, you are a stirrer par excellence. I wouldn't deny any true rugby follower the opportunity to watch top class rugby. Hence my recommendation for NTV. The only exceptions are for Welsh rugby fans, who appear to be in a permanently deluded state ...

  

BTW I love your rugby smiley.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Pete, you are a stirrer par excellence. I wouldn't deny any true rugby follower the opportunity to watch top class rugby. Hence my recommendation for NTV. The only exceptions are for Welsh rugby fans, who appear to be in a permanently deluded state ...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I love your rugby smiley.


Ha ha ha! CYMRU AM BYTH!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Ha ha ha! CYMRU AM BYTH!


Exactly ... head in the clouds ... full of delusions of grandeur ... wait for the World Cup (I'm assuming Wales qualified)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> Ha ha ha! CYMRU AM BYTH!


I didn't know what that said so I used Google Translate.

For anyone else that does not know, it means Ουαλία για πάντα

Pete


----------

